# torch down roofs



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Slice it with a sharp utility knife, using a hook blade and then use a roofers tear-off shovel or pitch fork to get under it and roll it progressively back onto itself in manageable sized sections.

Most times, unless there is decking damage, you would not need to remove the material if it is one layer thick.

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Most times, unless there is decking damage, you would not need to remove the material if it is one layer thick.
> 
> Ed


Unless it's a mobile home, only allowed one layer.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Polyurea is the way to go for mobile homes, if it is a mobile home.


----------

